# What's your hedgie doing right now?



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Right this moment, Petunia is running like mad on her wheel. It's so funny, she used to be kind of wheel-shy while hubby and I were still up. Just in the past couple of weeks, she gets up almost as soon as her light goes off and runs for hours. I love hearing her little feet on the wheel  

What's your hedgie up to?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

My girl is also running like a beast on her wheel.
It's soothing to hear the pitter patter.


----------



## Tania (Jan 7, 2012)

Mine is stirring so he will wake up shortly and enjoy his first mealworms! Can't wait to see how he reacts!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine is cuddling in my lap fighting between being asleep and being awake.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Tania said:


> Mine is stirring so he will wake up shortly and enjoy his first mealworms! Can't wait to see how he reacts!


Omg, Bruce Quillis is such an awesome name :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

All mine are waiting on me to cut the light off, bet their planning something big tonight :shock: it is the weekend! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

LarryT said:


> All mine are waiting on me to cut the light off, bet their planning something big tonight :shock: it is the weekend! :lol:


Sounds like party time at your household lol xP They'll dance their little hedgie butts off threw the night. 

Or maybe just lots of wheeling, pooping and bug eating.

Either way great night x3


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Lights just went out in the boys room, so I'm guessing Watson is getting ready to wheel away, and Sherlock is probably still sleeping!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

It's still late afternoon where I am, so she's sleeping still. Probably ready to get up pretty soon though


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I just gave Petunia a footbath. She hates them. Afterwards when I'm trying to dry her off, she puts up the biggest struggle to wriggle out of my grasp. *Sigh* I wish there was an easier way. Now she's burrowed back under her liner, finally dozed off.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

sleeping and was extra grumpy when i woke him up this morning (i clean his feet every day before i go to work)


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Sar-uh said:


> I just gave Petunia a footbath. She hates them.


I can totally relate! Ishaw had a foot bath too today. He seems all resigned about it now. He stays still until all the water is emptied from the sink. Then I start pouring a little warm running water on his quills, which is when he starts the S.O.S. signs and tries to get away in a panic. But as soon as he is in the big comfy towel, I can almost hear him purr. :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Petunia is snuggled up in her fleece tunnel, snoozing in my hand (her personal heating pad, hehe). She didn't need a footbath this morning  so we're just going to cuddle while I check my email and watch the news. I love being able to feel her soft belly and little paws in my palm  

She tends to get pretty warm sleeping in my hand, so a lot of times she'll stretch to splat out. When she does, I'll wiggle my fingers to stroke her belly, and she'll sniff them as if to say, "Why is my bed moving?"


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Einstein is sleeping on my chest. Every so often, his quills will prick up and slowly go back down. So cute.


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

ludwig is asleep. in his food dish. with his face and feet and all other extremeties pulled in so he doesn't look like a hedgehog anymore, just a food dish with some bizarre breed of cactus on it. :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

11swedishfish said:


> ludwig is asleep. in his food dish. with his face and feet and all other extremeties pulled in so he doesn't look like a hedgehog anymore, just a food dish with some bizarre breed of cactus on it. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

